# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  By the Mark by Dailey and Vincent

## RonaldF1963

Can anyone direct me to where I can get the manolin tabs for "By the Mark" as performed by Dailey and Vincent?

----------


## kelvin

I don't have the tab but recently worked it up.  It is in the key of C and not to hard to work up.

kelvin

----------


## Chris Willingham

their duo singing on this is simply incredible. The high part may be the highest I've ever heard a dude sing, while still sounding clean and great. I can't wait for their follow up album.

----------


## blueridgemandolin

Last year at Fiddlefest in Roanoke they did a Vocal workshop and someone ask how they sang so high.  Jamie said it was because they wore their under ware three sizes too small.  
Dan

----------


## mrmando

> The high part may be the highest I've ever heard a dude sing, while still sounding clean and great.


I dunno, don't countertenors before they hatch. (I dust off my Christmas CD by The King's Singers around this time every year...)

----------


## GVD

> MandoFan-do
> 
> their duo singing on this is simply incredible. The high part may be the highest I've ever heard a dude sing, while still sounding clean and great...


Well that was Darrin singing the high harmony part and Jamie can kick it up a few notches there. Listen how high he gets on this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DZV0...e=channel_page

GVD

----------


## Jackie Walters

Every time I hear this song, it sends chills up my spine. Yes, it's in the key of C. You might want to purchase the song or CD and give "Best Practice Slow Downer" a try. It's a free download. It will play the song slow (you chose how slow) all without changing the key. Then you could learn it that way, or jot down the tabs, and learn it that way. That's what I have done to songs I'm trying to learn. It's incredible..and the best part..it's free. Give it a whirl.... :Smile:

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> Every time I hear this song, it sends chills up my spine. Yes, it's in the key of C. You might want to purchase the song or CD and give "Best Practice Slow Downer" a try. It's a free download. It will play the song slow (you chose how slow) all without changing the key. Then you could learn it that way, or jot down the tabs, and learn it that way. That's what I have done to songs I'm trying to learn. It's incredible..and the best part..it's free. Give it a whirl....


Thanks for the software tip, Jackie!  I have been working on it this morning and almost have the intro worked out... I'm kinda stuck so will take a break and get back at it.  A girl who plays guitar and I are going to try to get this down for Easter to do at church.  If I can't get the mandolin solos, we'll just do the chords and sing it.  It's still a beautiful song!

----------


## DryBones

Here is the original version and writer. What's Ricky pickin' there?

make sure you turn it up, the volume is really low.

----------


## recon

One of my favorite songs--wish I could play it. I'm learning, just not there yet. 

Is Mr. Skaggs using a capo? Looks like one beginning at 2:29, but it's hard to tell. I might just buy myself one.

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

No capo for Mr. Skaggs, and you don't need one to play that song, either!  It's just C, F & G... mostly just C & G with the F thrown in on the chorus.  :Smile:   And if you watch Darrin Vincent play it, it appears that he's using 2 finger chords even.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## DryBones

sure looks like he is capoed at the 5th. pause the video around the 2:24-2:30 mark and take a close look.

----------


## sgarrity

Looks like a capo to me!  One of my favorite Gospel songs.  I need to learn it

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

Oops, now I see it!  It's such an unobtrusive little thing compared to a guitar capo that I missed it! So what key does the capo put it in??

----------


## GVD

> oops, now i see it!  It's such an unobtrusive little thing compared to a guitar capo that i missed it! So what key does the capo put it in??


If you play a G while capoed on the 5th fret it would be a C.

GVD

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> If you play a G while capoed on the 5th fret it would be a C.
> 
> GVD


So what's the advantage of using a capo to make it in the key of C, if you can play in the key of C without it?  I know zip about music theory!  :Redface:

----------


## KMaynard

I think that song begs for the two finger open chords. That is why the capo works well on that song and adds body and depth to it.

----------


## DryBones

would that make it easier to play up an octave as well as playing the open 2 finger chords? no theory here either!  :Whistling:

----------


## Brady Smith

Hey Tracy...if your nice I'll show you how to play that this weekend.

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> Hey Tracy...if your nice I'll show you how to play that this weekend.


That would be great!  And whaddya mean, "IF I'm nice..."?!  I'm always nice! (Unless you ask my teenager - then you'll get a completely different story!)  :Laughing:

----------


## Chris Travers

|------3-5-5/8-8-10-8-3-5-3-----------------------------------------------3-----3---------------
|-5-7-----------------------5/7-5-3---3-5-5/7---------7---7\5---5-3-----3-----3-----3---------3-
|-----------------------------------5---------0-2-3/5---5-5\3-3-3-3-5-7-----5-----5---5-3-2-5---
|-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The "/"'s and "\"'s are slides. Also there's no timing so listen to the song to figure the timing out. Hope you like it!

Chris

----------


## JeffD

> I think that song begs for the two finger open chords. That is why the capo works well on that song and adds body and depth to it.


I agree. Open strings really sound great with this one.

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> |------3-5-5/8-8-10-8-3-5-3-----------------------------------------------3-----3---------------
> |-5-7-----------------------5/7-5-3---3-5-5/7---------7---7\5---5-3-----3-----3-----3---------3-
> |-----------------------------------5---------0-2-3/5---5-5\3-3-3-3-5-7-----5-----5---5-3-2-5---
> |-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The "/"'s and "\"'s are slides. Also there's no timing so listen to the song to figure the timing out. Hope you like it!
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris, I got as far as the section just before the open D note, and couldn't get past it.  I'll keep re-running it both on the iPod and on my fretboard and see if I can't make the rest of it sound right!

----------


## NewtoBluegrass

> |------3-5-5/8-8-10-8-3-5-3-----------------------------------------------3-----3---------------
> |-5-7-----------------------5/7-5-3---3-5-5/7---------7---7\5---5-3-----3-----3-----3---------3-
> |-----------------------------------5---------0-2-3/5---5-5\3-3-3-3-5-7-----5-----5---5-3-2-5---
> |-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The "/"'s and "\"'s are slides. Also there's no timing so listen to the song to figure the timing out. Hope you like it!
> 
> Chris


I'm sorry but I'm new to all of this I love this song and would love to be able to play it. I've got two ?'s  What part of the song is this and which line is which string.

----------


## Chris Travers

It's the intro, and the lowest line is the G String, the next, the D, and so on. 

Hope that helps.

Chris

----------


## NewtoBluegrass

Thanks alot I've almost got it

----------


## Chris Travers

No problem! Glad I could help.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

we play this in the band I am in and we just do it in the key of G. And yes it just begs for ringing open strings.

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## jim wills

has any one done the tab for the two solos in by the mark daily and vincent and also i'm looking for the tab for the beginning of The Kellys tune He whispers sweet peace to me I am a beginning mandolin player and need help
thanks 
jim

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> has any one done the tab for the two solos in by the mark daily and vincent thanks jim


Brady Smith did and gave me a copy; if he doesn't jump in here with it in the next day or two, I'll scan and post what he gave me.

----------


## jim wills

thanks i'll appreciate that
jim

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

Here's all 3 breaks according to Brady; sounded right when he played them. Break 1 is the intro.

H = Hammer-on
P = Pull off
(T) = tremolo
arrows indicate slides

----------


## Jim Kirkland

Tracy, thank you for the post.  I was missing one part, even when I slowed it down just couldn't hear it.

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

You're welcome!

----------


## jim wills

Tracy
 thank you very much
jim

----------


## kowgrl

Thank you so much for this thumbnail,,,you made my day

----------

